# Turkey poults sale



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I went onto Cackle Hatchery yesterday to look at some chickens, out of pure boredom lol but they always have a weekly deal going on. This week they have hatchers choice on heritage turkeys for $5.95 but they are only doing it on the poults that hatch on May 20th. That is almost 1/2 the price of what they normally ask. It's a minimum of 3 maximum of 40 so not too bad if someone only wanted a few, but shipping is cheaper if it's 15 or more. 
I ordered 15 last month but it won't be here until after June 10th so I was going to just get a few so we would have some sooner. I called my sister and asked her if she wanted me to order a few for her but then we got to talking about how this one local girl that hatches her own sells out within the hour selling them at $15 a piece and she also has deposits on all of her turkeys for thanksgiving at $150 each. Sooooo I ordered 40 of them and plan to sell them. So if everyone is nuts in your area like mine there's that idea too. 
Anyways just thought I would share, here's the link. I'm not sure when the sale ends

https://www.cacklehatchery.com/non-sexed-surplus-rare-turkey-special-product-1169.html


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info! Good idea!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

If only I wasn't in the Newcastle quarantine zone!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calistar said:


> If only I wasn't in the Newcastle quarantine zone!


Yeah I don't get the restriction on bringing birds in. Totally get and agree with none leaving the area but why not let them come in? There are people who do raise poultry just to eat


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just to be silly & funny...
Turkey flu????? (rofl) i mean we have swine flu, bird flu, chicken pox, so why not????? Lol(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is NOT even nice! Lol! And that is awesome you can get that for a thanksgiving bird there! Here i am lucky to get $50 for one. Ugh.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol what do you mean this isn’t nice? 
People are extremely nuts here right now, but turkeys have always been high. I’ve seen some go threw the sale a few times when I took some of my kids down and then have gone for $100-120. The only crap part on the sale is they take 25% commission out to sell there for poultry. But it is handy for old mean roosters you would rather not have to try and eat lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol what do you mean this isn't nice?
> People are extremely nuts here right now, but turkeys have always been high. I've seen some go threw the sale a few times when I took some of my kids down and then have gone for $100-120. The only crap part on the sale is they take 25% commission out to sell there for poultry. But it is handy for old mean roosters you would rather not have to try and eat lol


Showin me the sale. Hahahhaa! I have bb turkey poults and i also have some heritage poults right now. Full grown turkeys are lucky to get $60 here on cl and at auction usually $50. And about the same for a dressed bird.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We had a remedy for Nasty Roosters..lol. we played badminton with them. They either changed their ways, or we had chicken(rooster) n noodles for dinner! Yum!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I love turkeys!!! They are incredibly stupid but are so much fun. I do like the broad breasted more but they never seem to last long so they are a heart ache waiting to happen. We had a royal palm and a black Spanish but lost them a few months ago to a stray dog. I’m still upset about it. 
Moers the chickens (except for my Millie fluers) are the kids. So when they come in, it seems to always be poor Savanna, with blood running down her leg and she says sell it, I sell it. I guess it also keeps the odd mixed breed thing they have going even more odd because then they get a new rooster to add to the hens.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I love turkeys!!! They are incredibly stupid but are so much fun. I do like the broad breasted more but they never seem to last long so they are a heart ache waiting to happen. We had a royal palm and a black Spanish but lost them a few months ago to a stray dog. I'm still upset about it.
> Moers the chickens (except for my Millie fluers) are the kids. So when they come in, it seems to always be poor Savanna, with blood running down her leg and she says sell it, I sell it. I guess it also keeps the odd mixed breed thing they have going even more odd because then they get a new rooster to add to the hens.


Lordy yes on the stoopid! Until they are about four months old you hold your breath every time you go up to check them.... expectin someone to commit suicide. Eesh!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I know! I’m kinda excited but also dreading it. I still have some of my stalls up for kidding so I think what I’m going to do is split them into batches of 10. With that pair one took off pecking the other ones head and it was so stupid it just stood there and let him do it! I was shocked on that. But I figure with the groups I can keep a better eye on everyone. Savanna of course wants to keep them all forever lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I know! I'm kinda excited but also dreading it. I still have some of my stalls up for kidding so I think what I'm going to do is split them into batches of 10. With that pair one took off pecking the other ones head and it was so stupid it just stood there and let him do it! I was shocked on that. But I figure with the groups I can keep a better eye on everyone. Savanna of course wants to keep them all forever lol


Ours go for diving accidents when they go in public. :/.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no! They are defiantly very.........special animals. But that might be why I like them so much lol I always seem to like the odd and special animals lol 
Well the sale is over. My sister in law came over yesterday and told me that my brother was upset she didn’t order any and I told her don’t worry I got you covered! Lol they have a coyote problem right now so they want me to fully raise 10 for them to be butchered. I’m not sure that will go over well with Savanna so we will see.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got my babies! I am BERY happy with this place. I was nervous that I would get all the same breed but they gave me 10 each or black Spanish (I know not black slate because they didn't have any available lol) Royal palms, bourbon red and grey slate. So they seemed to go out of their way to mix them up. All were alive when I got them. A few a little sleepy acting but after 10 minutes wrapped up in a towel on a heating pad they were perfect. 
The sale is over but for anyone thinking about ordering from cackle I do recommend it. I used to order chicks from other places and have never had 100% alive when I got them, and that was chickens not even sensitive turkeys. 
So let the fun and games begin! I already want to keep them all lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> View attachment 181895
> 
> Got my babies! I am BERY happy with this place. I was nervous that I would get all the same breed but they gave me 10 each or black Spanish (I know not black slate because they didn't have any available lol) Royal palms, bourbon red and grey slate. So they seemed to go out of their way to mix them up. All were alive when I got them. A few a little sleepy acting but after 10 minutes wrapped up in a towel on a heating pad they were perfect.
> The sale is over but for anyone thinking about ordering from cackle I do recommend it. I used to order chicks from other places and have never had 100% alive when I got them, and that was chickens not even sensitive turkeys.
> So let the fun and games begin! I already want to keep them all lol


Awwwww sweet! We got bb turks from there and are very happy too. Ised hoover for cx and never again! We lost 13 the first week a d we are not new to raising birds.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I think I’ll stick with this place. I was already liking the fact they were 3rd generation family ran but I’m really happy with these birds so far. They are so very healthy. Already had one try to commit suicide though :head smash: I had a very shallow pan, it was actually one of those plastic sand which containers and we found him upside down in it downing. So off I went to the feed store to get the water bottles lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah I think I'll stick with this place. I was already liking the fact they were 3rd generation family ran but I'm really happy with these birds so far. They are so very healthy. Already had one try to commit suicide though :head smash: I had a very shallow pan, it was actually one of those plastic sand which containers and we found him upside down in it downing. So off I went to the feed store to get the water bottles lol


We clean and put big rocks in ours. We use a big pan though so they can at least get to the sides. The diving accidents here come from the trough. Ugh! Paul got me a snazzy new self waterer. The wells in it are not deep. So may e that will help... if he ever gets it hooked up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

@Calistar did you hear we are Newcastle free now???!!! Our fair is canceled this year but hopefully all this madness will be over nectar year so my kids to show poultry. I always thought it was fun and more relaxed then the larger livestock


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh that's awesome!!! Has the quarantine been lifted for all of California then? Maybe next year will be the year I finally get turkeys lol!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep you guys are all good. Here is the email I got 








I guess all it took was forcing people to stay home and not move birds to stop it. At least there's one good thing that came out of all this


----------

